# Seeking Cedar EO or FO



## Sunkawakan (Nov 13, 2009)

I am seeking cedar either eo or fo for cphp soap making.  BB has one but its a blend.

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## krissy (Nov 18, 2009)

i can get some EO at the local health market. do you have one near you? PM me if you want and maybe we can work something out to get it from here if need be.


----------



## carebear (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a pound of the Cedarwood, Virginian from New Directions.  I'm happy to send you some.

I have such a list of things I've promised and not yet delivered on I'll just add it to the list..

(seriously, folks - I'm shipping out promised stuff this weekend - including some wicks if I could only remember who was getting them)


----------



## Sunkawakan (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you!  I sent you a pm.

Krissy, thank you for your offer - I'm deeply grateful.  We have a Whole Foods here (several) but they're all at least 50 miles away - the price I pay for my privacy.


----------

